# Connect my TV/PC to HTS



## mountainbig (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey all,

I have a Panasonic HTS SC-BT230 and a TV Toshiba 55HT1U also a PC. whats the best way to make sure that all my sound comes from my HTS?

my HTS has two optical input but there is a audio input option from my tv by something called ARC. not entirely sure how this works...is there a way i can transfer sound from my PC to TV to HTS?

connection..
PC-TV -- HDMI
TV-HTS -- HDMI 

I know i can connect through optical in from tv but how do i connect from PC to HTS and does someone know how to use the ARC feature on my HTS to get sound from my tv?

i have manuals but neither is clear on that part.

any help is appreciated.

Regards,

M


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Why not route the optical directly to the HT receiver?


----------

